# 30mm cannon shell????????



## Ian_2010 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I've got a shell of a 30mm cannon shell which I have had for many years now, not sure what time it is from but was hoping someone could help me identify what this shell is. Sorry if in the wrong section, first post lol

On the shell are numbers at the base are J30MMRG75, above that number is 274CY76PPAG74*7, this number is very difficult to see so might not be correct.





[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]

Any help would be great,

Ian


----------



## Erich (Mar 3, 2010)

well it is not German that is a fact


----------



## Ian_2010 (Mar 3, 2010)

Any idea's what it is? or what fired it?


----------



## fastmongrel (Mar 3, 2010)

Looks like a RAF 30mm ADEN cannon round from the 1950s. Have a look at this site it has photos

An introduction to collecting 30 mm cannon ammunition


----------

